# A+ Slingshots PS-1 Review



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

I haven't shot a slingshot for at least 25+ years until I received this A+ Slingshot PS-1 in unstained the other day. Years ago I shot Wristrockets and other assorted handmade slingshots but gave up the hobby when I went to college and got married. So a few weeks ago I got the bug again and found A+ through this site and decided to order one. I am blown away by the quality and workmanship of the PS-1. It's smaller and of a different design then other slingshots I have shot in the past, but after seeing a pic of how it's held, it just makes perfect sense. I have pretty large hands, but find the PS-1 a perfect size and after 100 shots I haven't had a single frame hit. Also, for my advanced age and lack of recent skills, it is very accurate and I was able to keep all my shots within a 5" group at about 25'.

Overall I am very happy with the A+ PS-1 and plan to try one of their Steel Reinforced PS-1's in Bamboo. Anyhow, a great quality product that is affordable and ships quickly for a handmade unit.....Overall, I am very pleased.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Really glad to hear it Screwdriver!!! Thanks for the great review!! I look forward to building the Bamboo for you whenever you're ready!!


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Yes Perry make an interesting little slingshot. I love the Red Wood one I got yesterday.


----------

